# FMA on the Travel Channel



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 26, 2004)

Saturday night on the Travel Channel they had show Martial Art hot spots in the world. It featured about 6 systems and they actually had an FMA system, Doce Pares. They featured Grandmaster Dionisio "Diony" Cañete. The piece was well done and even had some tournament footage. GM Diony reminded performance me of the time that GM Presas did a seminar with GM Cocoy. I would recommend watching for this show.


P.S. For those who have been watching some on f the Balintawak threads discussing the roots of the system being Doce Pares. It is very evident that both arts have grown in two different directions. Based on the footage that was on this show one wouldnt think that they had common origins.
 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 26, 2004)

Is that the exact name of the show? I was trying to find a repeat of it, but the closest I found were some shows on the FIT channel (Fitness TV).


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 27, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Is that the exact name of the show? I was trying to find a repeat of it, but the closest I found were some shows on the FIT channel (Fitness TV).



It is the travel channel. I taped most of the show, so you can see it when you get into town this week. 
:asian:  artyon:


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 27, 2004)

Renegade said:
			
		

> It is the travel channel. I taped most of the show, so you can see it when you get into town this week.
> :asian:  artyon:



What was the actual title for the program.  Usually they loop the programming or you can order episodes.... I am interested


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 27, 2004)

I think it was "Hot spots around the world - Martial Arts"


----------



## arnisador (Apr 27, 2004)

I'll check it out when I get there. Cool!


----------



## XkempoX (Apr 27, 2004)

I think the episode was called "Ends of the Earth" - Martial Arts Hot Spots.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 27, 2004)

XkempoX said:
			
		

> I think the episode was called "Ends of the Earth" - Martial Arts Hot Spots.



I think you're correct! :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 27, 2004)

http://travel.discovery.com/schedule/episode.jsp?episode=0&cpi=86938&gid=12049&channel=TRV

artyon:


----------

